# من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟



## الملك العقرب (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟

الأبيونيين هم اليهود المتنصرين , وقد نسب المؤرخ الشهير اليعقوبى اليهودية إلى غسان فى الوقت الذى أكد جميع المؤرخين أن غسان أصبحت مسيحية تماماً ولكن قد يكون أنتشرت بها شيعة الأبيونيين وشيعة الناصريين 
كانت من بقايا اليهود الأولين الذين تنصروا وحفظوا أشياء من ناموس موسى , ومن المؤكد أن النصارى هم الذين أنتشروا فى العربية وشاع أطلاق هذا الأسم على الأبيونيين أيضاً ربما لأنهم قدموا من الناصرية 
وهم الذين خرجوا من أورشليم قبل هجوم تيطس القائد الرومانى الذى دمر الهيكل سنة 70 ميلادية حسب امر السيد المسيح وعرفوا باليهود المتنصرين 

النصارى الأبيونيين لم يؤمنوا بمحمد ولكن محمد كان ينتمى إليهم فقد تزوج محمد من خديجة النصرانية الأبيونية بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة وشهد العقد أشراف مكة وسادتها وكتب العقد ورقة ابن نوفل أسقف مكة وكبير الطائفة النصرانية ولم يتزوج محمد على خديجة حتى ماتت فعلى أى دين يكون محمد إذاً 

البدعة الأبيونية التى ظل محمد يؤمن بها حتى ماتت خديجة :

ترجع أهمية البدعة أو الشيعة أو الهرطقة الأبيونية إلى أن القس ورقة إبن نوفل كان أسقف مكة وقد درب محمد بن عبد الله صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية فيما بعد على ممارسة عبادتها وقدمة لأهل قريش ليخلفة فى قيادة هذه الكنيسة وزوجه من خديجة إبنة عمه زواجا مسيحياً وعقد الإكليل على الطريقة إلا أنه بعد موته وموت خديجة أقيم القس بن سعدة أسقفاً مكان القس ورقة إبن نوفل ولما وجد محمداً أن مكانته فى قيادة كنيسة مكة قد تلاشت ولم يؤيده احد كما أنه قاسى فى طفولته وحرم من حنان الأم والأب وتزوج من خديجة التى تكبرة بحوالى 25 سنة فتصور أنه عندما بلغ سن الخمسين كان عمرها 75 سنة كل هذه العوامل جعلته يتمرد على المجتمع الذى نشأ فيه ولكن كان تدريب القس ورقة ومساندته أكبر الأثر فى حياته فخرج القرآن معظمه من تعاليم الطائفة الأبيونية مع تعاليم الكثير من الشيع والبدع مروراً بعبادة الأوثان والأنصاب .

الأبيونية

إن من يؤمن بالأبيونية يجب عليه أن يمارس أولاً الطقوس والعادات اليهودية التى فرضتها شريعة موسى فى العهد القديم .. فهم إذا يهود آمنوا بالمسيح ويطلق عليهم المسيحيين المتهودين , هؤلاء اليهود جذبتهم المسيحية بتعاليمها السامية وثقل عليهم أن يتخلوا نهائياً عن طقوسهم القديمة الراسخة فى نفوسهم ونشأوا عليها وتشبعوا بها منذ نعومة أظفارهم فجاءت مبادئ ديانتهم خليطا من المسيحية واليهودية كما سنرى .

وإعتقد الكثير من المؤرخين أن إسم الأبيونيين جاء من إسم زعيمهم أبيون وقد عاش فى القرن المسيحى الأول بعد خراب مدينة أورشليم , وانه نادى بتعاليم مخالفة لتعليم الكنيسة الأولى , ولكن بعد الدراسة الدقيقة وجد أن الإسم يدل على صفة لا على شخص , وأنه يرجع فى إشتقاقة إلى الكلمة العبرانية ومعناها "فقير" أو "مسكين" وجمعها بالعبرانية أى فقراء أو مساكين ويقول بعض المؤرخين أنهم أخذوا هذا الإسم من قول السيد المسيح " طوبى للفقراء" متى 5:3 
غير أنه من الأرجح أن يكون المسيحيون الأرثوذكس فى الكنيسة الأولى هم الذين سموهم بهذا الإسم تحقيراً لشأنهم وإستخفافاً بمبادئهم كما يقال أحياناً عن المخطئ والسئ فى مجال التحقير والرثاء أنه " مسكين" 
ويقول العلامة أوريجانوس مؤكداً النظرية الأخيرة : " أنهم مساكين .. وقد إشتق إسمهم من فقر أفكارهم لأن أبيون تطلق فى اللغة العبرانية على الفقير" 

يقول يوسابيوس القيصرى (1) " أن المسيحيين الأولين أطلقوا على الأبيونيين هذا الإسم المناسب لأنهم كانوا يعتقدون فى المسيح معتقدات فقيرة وحقيرة ووضعية . ولهذا أطلق عليهم إسم "ابيونيين" الذى يعبر عن فقرهم فى التفكير , لأن هذا هو الإسم الذى يطلق على الرجل الفقير بين العبرانيين

ويقول موسى الحريرى مؤلف كتاب قس ونبى : " يقبل الأبيونيين إنجيل متى وحده ويسمونه " الإنجيل بحسب العبرانيين " وهو نفسه إنجيل متى الأرامى ولكنه ناقص ومحرف ومزيف كما يشهد أبيفانوس 


والأبيونية هرطقة ظهرت ايام المسيحية الأولى لكنها لم تصبح مذهباً له أتباع ومراسيم دينية إلا فى أيام حكم الإمبراطور تراجان سنة 52م – 117م 
ويقول العلامة القبطى الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف عام للدراسات اللاهوتية : " وأصبح الأبيونيين جماعة كبيرة العدد إنتشروا أصلاً فى منطقة بيلا بل وفى فلسطين والأقطار المجاورة وإمتدوا أيضاً إلى روما وإلى جميع مراكز الشتات " 

ويذكر موسى الحريرى أنه : " دخل فى شيعتهم رهبان قمران بعد خراب هيكل اورشليم فهاجروا إلى الحجاز وإنتمى بعضهم إلى القبائل العربية " قس ونبى - موسى الحريرى ص 21

ولما كان بولس يقول بأنه ليس من الضرورى أن يحفظ الأممين ناموس موسى وشرائعة فققد كرهه الأبيونين كرهاً شديداً وكان بولس يقاومهم فى رسائله فقال يوسابيوس : " أنهم ظنوا من الضرورى رفض كل رسائل بولس الرسول الذى قالوا عنه بأنه مرتد عن الناموس 

ويصف الأنبا غريغوريوس مدى كره الأبيونيين لبولس فيقول : " وأنهم إتهموه بإتهامات مرة وقاسية , ووصفوه بأنه متمرد ومارق عن الناموس , وأنكروا سلطانه ورفضوا رسائله , وإكتفوا بإستعمال النص العبرانى إنجيل متى ( محرفاً) ولا يعيروا الأناجيل الأخرى أهمية تذكر 

وذكر يوسابيوس أن لهم إنجيل يدعى إنجيل العبرانيين فقال : " ثم أنهم إستعملوا إنجيلاً واحداً فقط ما يدعى أنجيل العبرانيين , ولم يبالوا كثيراً بالأسفار الأخرى "

وأقدم مرجع على الإطلاق عن الشيعة الأبيونية والتعريف بمعتقداتها هو ما كتابات القديس يوستينوس الشهيد 110م – 165م الذى ذكرهم وتكلم عن مبادئهم وفروضهم وقال : أنهم مدارس فكرية ظهرت فى الكنيسة , وانهم جماعات مختلفة , منهم من كان أكثر تشدداً من غيره !

والمتزمتون منهم .. يحفظون السبت اليهودى والناموس الموسوى حفظاً حرفياً , وينادون بأن الختان ضرورى للخلاص , وأن الناموس القديم فرض على جميع المسيحيين ويجب عليهم أن يتبعونه إتباعاً تاماً .. لذلك نظروا إلى المؤمنين من الأمم الذين رفضوا الخضوع للناموس القديم على أنهم نجسون ويذكر يوسابيوس معتقدات هذه الشيعة فقال أنهم :" إعتبروا السيد المسيح إنساناً عاديا قد تبرر وكان ثمرة لإجتماع رجل معين مع مريم وأن الإحتفاظ بالناموس الموسوى ضرورى جداً , على أساس أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يخلصوا بالإيمان بالمسيح فقط وبحياة مماثلة إلا إذا حافظوا على السبت وسائر نظم اليهود .

يتحدث العلامة "أوريجانوس " عن طائفتين من الأبيونيين ويوضح أن إحدى الطائفتين تنكر الحمل العذراوي بالمسيح , بينما تؤيد ذلك الطائفة الأخرى … واتخذوا لهم لقب الناصريين … وهم يتحدثون الآرامية , وكان لهم إنجيلهم الخاص 
و استخدموا إنجيل متى

ويعدد موسى الحريرى فروضهم فيقول : " تتركز على الإغتسال الدائم بالماء للوضوء والتطهير , وعلى تحريم الذبائح ويشددون على أعمال البر والإهتمام باليتامى والعناية بالفقراء والمساكين وأبناء السبيل ويوصون بإعالة المحتاجين وإطعام الجياع وإضافة الغرباء .. وإسمهم يدل على ذلك فهو يشتق من قول المسيح " طوبى للفقراء" وبلغتهم الأبيونية "طوبى للأبيونيين" كتاب قس ونبى – موسى الحريرى ص 21 


أولاً : الأبيونيون المتطرفون ( المتزمتون)

الأبيونيين هو فئة يهودية تنصرت أى آمنوا بالمسيح ولكن عقيدتهم فى المسيح عقيدة هزيلة , فرأوا فى المسيح نبياً عظيماً من الأنبياء لا يعترفون ببنوته أو ألوهيته بل يقولون أنه رجل كسائر الرجال جاءه الوحى بعد معموديته على يد يوحنا المعمدان أو بالحرى أن المسيح المبدأ الأزلى دخل يسوع وقت عماده وفارقه وقت إستشهاده تقوم رسالته على التعليم والتبشير دون الفداء والخلاص 

وأنكروا لاهوت السيد المسيح ولم يعترفوا بوجوده الإلهى قبل التجسج , ورفضوا أن يعتبروه اللوغوس أو كلمة الإله وحكمته – والأدهى من ذلك أنهم أنكروا ميلاده من عذراء , وإعتبروه إنساناً عادياً كسائر البشر ولد من أب هو يوسف ومن أم هى مريم يوسابيوس القيصرى – تاريخ الكنيسة – ك3 ف 27 فقرة1, 2ص 155 ترجمة القمص مرقس داود ويقول يوسابيوس : " أن الأبيونيين تبعوا ثيودسيوس الأفسسى واكويلا البنطى وهما يهوديان الأصل آمنا بالمسيح , وكعادة الأبيونيين فى التحريف فعندما قاموا بترجمة كلمات أشعياء النبى : " هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعوا إسمه عمانوئيل أشعياء 7: 14 غيروا كلمة العذراء إلى كلمة الفتاة وكلمة عذراء فى الترجمة السبعينية للكلمة باللغة العبرانية زاعمين أن السيد المسيح ولد من يوسف ومريم يوسابيوس القيصرى – تاريخ الكنيسة – ك3 ف 27 فقرة1, 2ص 155 ترجمة القمص مرقس داود أى ولد من زرع بشر 

وكل إمتيازه أن الرب إختاره ليكون المسيا وذلك لتقواه وخضوعه للناموس القديم خضوعاً تاماً , فقد نال المسيح البر تدريجياً كما يمكن أن يناله أى واحد آخر وذلك بنموه فى الفضائل وطهارتة فى الحياة , حتى أن المسيح نفسه لم يكن عالماً بهذا الإختيار إلى يوم عماده ففى ذلك اليوم فقط حل عليه روح الله ونال المواهب التى جعلت منه المسيا , ومن ثم بدأ عمله كنبى ومعلم ومسيا المنتظر .. 
ورفض الأبيونيين الإعتقاد بأن المسيح خضع للموت أو للألم ورفضوا قضية الفداء وإكتفوا بتعاليمه ومبادئة ومعجزاته .
وإعتقدوا فى مجيئة الثانى فى مجد ملكى ( وانه يعد لنفسه ولأتباعه ولا سيما من أتقياء اليهود ملكاً ألفياً فيه المجد والسعادة , وهذا التعليم بالملك اللفى فيما يقولون مستقى من كتب العهد القديم إيريناوس – الرد على الهرطقات كتاب 1 فصل 26 فقرة 2

جاء فى بعض كتبهم عن السيد المسيح 

" وسيقوم إنسان من زرعى ( أى إنسان من بين اليهود) كشمس البر يعاشر ويخالط 
بنى الناس فى وداعة وبر , وسوف لا يكون فيه غثم , وستنفتح السماء من فوقه , تسكب الروح بركة الاب القدوس ( أى عند عماده) وهو سيسكب عليكم روح النعمة , وستكونون له أبناء فى الحق , وستسلكون فى وصاياة أولاً وآخراً .. هذا الإنسان " يجدد الناموس بقوة من الأعالى , وسيضطهده اليهود ( خصوصاً سلالة لاوى) ويذبحونه كلص من دون أن يحسوا بجلاله , لهذا طرد إسرائيل وخربت اورشليم , إلى أن يتحنن الرب عليها فى آخر الزمان .. وبعد ذلك ستخرب مملكة العدو " 

ثانياً : الأبيونية المعتدلة

عرفنا أن الأبيونية أصبحت مذهب فى ايام حكم تراجان الإمبراطور الرومانى سنة 100م , ثم تطورت الأبيونية المتزمته المتشددة وأصبحت طائفة معتدلة من اليهود المتنصريين .
ويهاجم القديس يوستينوس الأبيونيين المتشددين فى قوة فيعل : أنه لا خلاص لهم , ولكنه فى المقابل يتسامح نوعاً ما مع الأبيونيين المعتدلين , يدعوهم أخوة , ولو انه يعود ليذكر أيضاً أن بعضا من المسيحيين لا يقبلونهم ويأبون أن يسموهم أخوة , ويذكر أيضاً أن الكنيسة فيما بعد فصلتهم من شركتها كما فصلت الأبيونيين المتشددين من قبل . 
وفى سنة 120م – 202م كان القديس إيريناوس هو أول من ذكر الأبيونيين بإسمهم ولما كان القديس يوستنينوس لم يذكر إسمهم فقد نسب إيريناوس إليهم مجمل ما رواه يوستينوس عنهم .. ويضيف قائلاً : إن إعتقادهم فى السيد المسيح يشبه إعتقاد كيرنثوس وكريوكراتس لأنه كان لهم إتجاه خاص فى تفسير أسفار الأنبياء , كما كانت لهم نزعة يهودية واضحة فى منهج حياتهم , وانهم كانوا ينظرون إلى أورشليم على أنها بيت الله 

وفى سنة 185م – 254م ذكرهم العلامة أوريجينوس فى كتابه الرد على كلس فيقول : " هناك قوم يؤمنون بيسوع ويفتخرون لذلك بكونهم مسيحيين لكنهم يشائون أن يسلكوا فى حياتهم طبقاً للناموس القديم كما يفعل اليهود , هؤلاء طائفة الأبيونين بقسميها , وهم إما يقرون معنا بأن يسوع ولد من عذراء , أو ينكرون هذا ويعتقدون أنه ولد كما يولد أى كائن بشرى آخر 
ويذكر أوريجينوس عقيدتهم فيقول : " هناك من الفرق الهرطقية لا يقبلون رسائل بولس الرسول مثل فرقتى الأبيونيين .... فولئك لا يعدون الرسول قديساً أو حكيماً , ولا يقرون عباراته القائلة : العالم صلب لى , وأنا للعالم 

وفى سنة 342م – 420م تكلم عنهم القديس أيرنيموس بإعتبارهم شيعة أو فئة قائمة فى أيامه 

وقال فى رسالة له إلى القديس أوغسطينوس ( 112: 13) : " ماذا أقول عن الأبيونيين ؟ الذين يدعون أنهم مسيحيون , إنهم أرادوا ان يكونوا يهوداً ومسيحيين فى وقت واحد وما إستطاعوا أن يكونوا يهوداً أو مسيحيين 

عبارة مماثلة يتحدث فيها عن الأبيونيين فيقول : " إنهم ليسوا مسيحيين ولا يهود ولا وثنيين .. إنهم يقفون فى منتصف الطريق فليسوا هم شيئاً (مذكوراً) 

عقيدة الأبيونيين المعتدلين

أخذوا كل ما للأبيونيين المتشددين من عقيدة بالنسبة للديانة اليهودية وإعتدلوا فى الباقى ..
• يحفظون ناموس العهد القديم لكنهم لم يرغبوا فى فرضه على الجميع وتركوا هذا الأمر إختيارياً 
• لا يتشددون ضد الذين يرفضون الختان أو السبت اليهودى أو سائر طقوس العهد القديم للمنضمين إلى طائفتهم .. 
• كانوا يحتفلون مع الأرثوذكسين بيوم الأحد تذكارا لقيامة السيد المسيح , ولا يعترضون على الآم السيد المسيح وموته 
• لا ينكرون أن السيد المسيح ولد من عذراء بغير زواج كما أنهم لا ينكرون القديس بولس أنه رسولاً حقيقياً.

وجوه إتفاقهم مع الأبيونيين المتشددين

• ينكرون مع الأبيونيين المتشددين وجود المسيح السابق قبل التجسد بإعتباره إلهاً لأنه هو كلمة الله وحكمته . 
* فعند الأبيونيّبن (كان لهم إنجيل خاصّ) انحرفت نظرتهم إلى المسيح عن النماذج الرسوليّة فوصلوا إلى التبنويّة (نظرة تعتبر أنّ المسيح صار ابن الله بالتبنّي في العماد) أو الظاهريّة
• أنكروا رسائل بولس إنكاراً تاماً 

الأبيونيين الأسينيين

وكان هناك فريق ثالث من الأبيونيين أطلق عليه الأبيونيين الأسينيين أضافوا إلى المبادئ الأبيونية ميولاً غنوسية تتجه إلى التأملات التصوفية الإلهية ) الثيوصوفية والنسكيات الصارمة 

وفى رسالة القديس بولس نجد إشارة واضحة إلى بعض مبادئ هذه الطائفة أو ما يشابه معتقداتهم وهذه المعتقدات أقلقت سلام الكنيسة الأولى فى كولوسى فيقول القديس بولس : " أنظروا أن لا يكون أحد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس , حسب أركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح ... فلا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلاك أو سبت , التى هى ظل الامور العتيدة , وأما الجسد فللمسيح ... لا يخسركم أحد الجعالة راغباً فى التواضع وعبادة الملائكة , إذن إن كنتم قد متم مع المسيح عن أركان العالم , فلماذا كأنكم عائشون فى العالم تفرض عليكم فرائض لا تمس ولا تذق ولا تحس التى هى جميعها للفناء فى الإستعمال حسب وصايا وتعاليم الناس , التى هى حكاية حكمة بعبادة نافلة وتواضع وقهر الجسد , ليس بقيمة ما من جهة إشباع البشرية " كولوسى 2: 8- 23 

وقد لا حظ المؤرخون أن :-
• أن هناك تقارب واضح بين معتقدات بين الأبيوني اليهودى الفريسي والأبيوني اليهودى الأسيني , فقد رجح المؤرخيين أن يكون للطائفة الأسينية أثراً كبير فى المبادئ المشتركة بينهما 

• ولوحظ أن المناطق التى إنتشر فيها مذهب الأبيونيين الأسينيين هو مناطق شرق الأردن والبحر الميت كما يقول أبيفانيوس : هى المناطق القريبة من التى إنتشر فيها الأبيونيين اليهود الأسينيون
ذلك ان مذهب الأبيونيين إتخذ صوراً مختلفة مما يتبين معه أثر العوامل غير اليهودية فى تشكل هذا المذهب وتطويره 

وهناك عوامل ومؤثرات خارجية أخرى كانت قوبة الأثر فى تشكيلها مثل المؤثرات الغنوسية أو الشرقية 
• ولوحظ أن الأبيونية الفريسية التى تكلم عنها إيريناوس لم تلبث أن إنطمست خصائصها وإختفت معالمها ليظهر نوع جديد من الأبيونية هو الأبيونية الأسينية ولاحظ المؤرخين على وجه الخصوص سيادة الإنتاج الأدبى للأبيونيين الآسينيين والذى إشتهر بميولهم التفكيرية وولعهم فى البحث والدرس والمناقشة , وهذا مما جعل المذهب الأسينى يبتلع المذاهب الأبيونية الأخرى , ولكن بعض المؤرخين رجح أن هذا التطور راجع إلى ميزة وخاصية المذهب الأبيونى عامة على أخذ كل عقيدة من حوله والأخذ من أى عقيدة أو فلسفة أو دين آخر لتحيا وتنتشر وذلك ان مذهب الأبيونيين إتخذ صوراً مختلفة فيما بعد مما يتبين معه أثر العوامل غير اليهودية فى تشكل هذا المذهب وتطويره 

وفى هذا يقول العلامة الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمى ذلك ان مذهب الأبيونيين إتخذ صوراً مختلفة مما يتبين معه أثر العوامل غير اليهودية فى تشكل هذا المذهب وتطويره "وضمها إلى المبادئ العقيدية الخاصة به لضمان إستمرار وبقاء الأبيونية ".

• ويعتقد المؤرخون أن الأبيونية الأسينية قد نمت وإنتشرت خارج اليهودية بعد خراب مدينة أورشليم , وتشتت المسيحيين الذين كانوا يسكونونها بعد منشور هادريان , فهاجر اللآجئين المسيحيين وإستقر بعضهم بالقرب من مساكن الآسينيين , فإنضم إلى المسيحية عدد كبير من اليهود الآسينيين فاضافوا إلى المعتقدات المسيحية الكثير من معتقداتهم الخاصة وهذا ما أكده كتاب دينى صادر من هذا المذهب الأبيونى الأسينى فيقول : " إنتشر الإنجيل الحقيقى بعد خراب أورشليم .. " 

• حلل المؤرخون عما ذكره إيريناوس وهيبوليتس عن الأبيونيين فقالوا : " أنه ينطبق على الطراز الأبيونى الفريسى " وقالوا عما ذكره أبيفانوس أنهم : " من الطراز الأسينى الغنوسى " 

وقد ميز الأنبا غريغوريوس مذهب الأبيونية إلى عدة طوائف تختلف فى العقيدة المسيحية ولكنها تتحد فى العقيدة اليهودية :-
1- الأبيونية اليهودية 
2- الأبيونية اليهودية الفريسية
3- الأبيونية اليهودية المعتدلة 
4 -الأبيونية التصوفية
5- الأبيونية الأسينية أو الأبيونية الغنوسية 

مؤلفات الأبيونيين الآسينيين :-

وضعوا المؤلفات الأكليمنضية وجميعها ما زال موجود حتى اليوم .
وكتاب " الخساى " الذى لم تبق منه إلا ملاحظات متناثرة وعدد كبيرا من كتب أخرى مفقودة 
تنسب إليهم صورة النسك ليعقوب الرسول أخى السيد المسيح التى رسمها هيجيسبوس وهو أحد علماء الكنيسة الولين وكان ذلك نحو سنة 160م .
وتنسب إليهم صورة القديس متى الرسول التى رسمها إكليمنضس فى كتابه المربى , وقال انه كان يعيش على الحبوب النقل والخضروات وانه كان يأكل الأطعمة الحيوانية 

المذهب الخسائى ( الأبيونيين)

وفى القرن الثالث نحو سنة 222م ذهب إلى روما أحد مبشرى الأبيونيين وإسمه اليسادس وهو من مدينة أباايافى سوريا وكان يحمل كتابه المقدس الذى كان بإسم Elchesai أو Elxai لهذا أطلق عليهم فيما بعد الخسائيين نسبة إلى هذا الكتاب , ولكن يرى أبفانيوس أن إسم الخساى هو إسم الرسول الإلهى الذى أبلغ الرؤيا ويرى مؤرخين آخرون أنه عنوان للكتاب فقط , إلا أن هيبوليتس يرى أنه إسم الشخص الذى ظهرت له الرؤيا وهو صاحب المذهب ..

ويذكر المؤرخون أن اليسادس نجح فى خداع الباب الرومانى كالستس ولكن اسقف بورثوس ناقشة وكشف عن ضلال معتقداته وإنتصر عليه , وقد وقع الكتاب بين يدى هيبوليتوس 17 الذى بدوره هاجمه وكتب ضده فى كتابه عن الهرطقات ومنه وصلت إلى العالم اليوم أهم معلوماتنا عن هذه البدعة وعقيدتها .

وإسم الكتاب إلخساى باللغة الآرامية ويعنى كما فسره أبيفانيوس بحق القوة الخفية 
ولكن إسم الكتاب باللغة اليونانية كان بصورة مختلفة كان على النحو التالى ولكن يرجح الأنبا إغريعوريوس أسقف البحث العلمى ص 43 أن أصح الصور هى الصورة الأولى صورة اللفظ الآرامى التى هى فى كتاب الهرطقات لهيبوليتس . 
وكتاب الخساى يحتوى على رؤيا قيل أنها كتبت فى السنةالثالثة لحكم الإمبراطور تراجان أى نحو 100م ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يقطع بيقين إذا كان حقاً أنها ترجع إلى هذا التاريخ 

وتقول هذه الرؤيا أن ملاكاً هائلاً هبط من السماء وظهر فى حجم كبير لألسخاى 

( يبلغ طوله 96ميلاً وعرضه 16 ميلاً , ومن الكتف للكتف 24 ميلاً , ويبلغ طول قدمه 14 ميلاً وعرضها 6 أميال وإرتفاعها ميلين ) 
وكانت تصحبه ملاك أنثى ذات حجم كبير أيضاً هى الروح القدس وقد سلم الملاك للألسخاى هذا الكتاب فى أرض سيرى ! "
وكتاب السخاى يشتمل على إعلانات جديدة , وفيه التعليم بمعمودية ثانية بإسم الله العلى وإبنه الملك العظيم من أجل غفران الخطايا بدون إستثناء أعظم الخطايا وهى الزنا , ومن اجل شفاء الجروح , ومن عضة الكلب المسعور , والأمراض الشديدة , وذلك بتغطيس المعمدين فى الماء , والإلتجاء إلى السماء وللأرواح المقدسة ملائكة الصلاة وشجرة الزيتون والملح والأرض مع الوعد بترك الشر . 
ويؤكد يوسابيوس هذا الملاك هو إبن الله , وهو ملاك مذكر .. وجود هذا الكتاب وأن أوريجينوس ذكر هؤلاء الهراطقة فى خطاب عام عن المزمور 82 , ومما قاله عنهم : " أنهم أصدروا كتاباً زعموا أنه هبط عليهم من السماء ومن سمعه وآمن نال غفران خطاياه , غفراناً غير الغفران الذى منحه السيد المسيح .

ويقول هيبوليتوس : أن السبيادس أوصى أن من تاب وسمع هذا الكتاب وآمن , نال بالمعمودية مغفرة خطاياه " .. ومن بين نصوص الكتاب قوله : " وأقول أيضاً لكم أيها الزناه .. أنه إذا رجعتم غفرت لكم خطاياكم .. منذ ذلك الوقت الذى تسمعون فيه هذا الكتاب , وتتعمدون مرة ثانية وملابسكم عليكم .. " 



عقيدة الأبيونيين الآسنيين : 

إعتقد الأبيونيين الاسينيين بوجوب الختان وإتباع ناموس موسى القديم وإعتباره جزءاً رئيسياً من العقيدة المسيحية عندهم ولكن الناموس عندهم ليس هو ناموس الأبيونيين الفريسيين فقد إقتطع الأبيونيون الأسينيين من الناموس كل العناصر التى لا توافقهم .. فرفضوا أسفار الأنبياء كلها , كما رفضوا على الخصوص مبدأ الذبائح الدموية , وأدخلوا بعض الطقوس والعادات والتقاليد وتمسكوا بها تمسكاً شديداً منها :- الغسلات التطهيرية والإمتناع عن الخمر وعن الأطعمة الحيوانية *​


----------



## فادية (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*



فادية قال:


> شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


مرسي علي زوئك و كلامك الجميل ربنا يبركك


----------



## سيزار (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

مشكووووووووووووووو ر يا كينج مواضيعك تحت المتابعه​


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

موضوع جامد جدا يا ملك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*



سيزار قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووو ر يا كينج مواضيعك تحت المتابعه​


مرسي يا جميل الرب يبركك و اهلا بيك معنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا يا ملك
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


مرسي يا فيبي ربنا يبركك


----------



## peace_86 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

*لي رجعة عزيزي الملك في هذا الموضوع الجميل الشامل..*


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

مرسي يا حبي في انتظار


----------



## العجايبي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

_*معلومات مفيدة اوووووووووى ياملك
ربنااا معاك*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

مرسي يا حبي


----------



## K A T Y (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

*معلومات جميلة يا ملك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

مرسي يا كاتي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

واو .. موضوع كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير عجبني عنجد

شكرا العكرب .. شكراااااا بوي


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

العفو يا عاشقة دجلة و لو عرفت انزل مواضيع عن الحضارة الاشورية العريقة مش هتاخر


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

ياريت الكلدانية و السريانية معاها كمان .. لئن محتاجة اعرف عنهم .. و مشكور بكل الاحوال


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ياريت الكلدانية و السريانية معاها كمان .. لئن محتاجة اعرف عنهم .. و مشكور بكل الاحوال


ههههههههههههه كل ده بس حاضر من عنية انا هبدا البحث و ربنا يدبر


----------



## nasra (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من هم الأبيونيين ؟ ومن أين جائوا إلى العربية ؟*

*رجاء الالتزام بقوانين المنتدي*

*هذا القسم غير حواري*
*______________*
*K A T Y*


----------

